# full cpu usage during video streaming



## Castle (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi. Firstly my apology if this is not the correct section of post. Since its relating to cpu, I shall proceed from here.

One of my pc has been getting sluggish and laggy than before. Whenever browsing through websites with many flash plugins or just streaming a low quality video, my pc cpu usage will run full at 100% and the whole system is really unstable and ready to crash if I try to execute another application or just switching to the other active window.

It is a notebook with pentium mobile 4 cpu at 1.6ghz, 1gb ddr400 ram, 100gb harddrive ide, win xp home sp2 with integrated 64mb graphics.

I have noticed that the cpu is rather ok at less than 10% of cpu usage when idle and browsing through webpages without heavy flash or streaming video.

Can anybody identify the causes of this lag for me as I have no idea whether if it is video or cpu related but I supposed its the cpu as the usage is high. Is the cpu obselete and do I need to upgrade a processor?


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm its not the hardware fault here so i reckon you should exit some things and the bottom right of your computer (in your system tray) and that would speed up things for you (msn,limewire are killers to speed)  and do a virus scan (update your virus scan and download avg or s&d) because this one virus absoulty destroyed my pc because it was so slow , so do what i said above


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 23, 2007)

Flash can be very CPU intensive, it's known to be a killer to those with lower end processors. So yes, the most likely cause would be your P4. On the other hand if flash didn't use to be a problem and it has just started, then the problem obviously lies elsewhere. 

If it is your CPU I'm not sure that you can upgrade it, many laptops can't.


----------



## jonny-chip (Aug 23, 2007)

It dont kill my cpu it amd 3500+ and that plain crap.


----------



## K3rupt (Aug 23, 2007)

Stop somethings comeing up on start up

Click Start
Run
type Msconfig

Go too Startup Tab

Either post a screenshot of the things starting up,

OR

De-Select the Processes you know you don't need for start up


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Castle,

I want you to do me a favor. Surf on those websites, where your cpu gets 100% stressed, and press CTRL + ALT + DELETE (or CNTRL + SHIFT + Esc) and choose for the second tab (I think it's Processors, mine is in an other language), take a printscreen of that and send it to here.

Zangetsu


----------

